# rod building web sites



## Terry G. (Jul 17, 2006)

what do most of you guys go to, 
Here
or 
Texas Rod Builders web site ( http://www.activeboard.com/forum.spark?forumID=123062 )
or 
The Rod Rack web site ( http://rodrack.activeboard.com/index.spark?aBID=133268&p=1 )
or
Rod Building .org ( http://rodbuilding.org/list.php?2)


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

I check each one every day. I wish more people would use the TRB website and rodrack. Both could be really great sites if peoiple would use them.
Pat


----------



## rodbuilder (Nov 26, 2008)

what Pat said x2. I wish we could get more posts on teh rod rack.
Paul


----------



## Zombie (May 24, 2009)

Never heard of that site until now. I'll go check it out.


----------



## mlv (Oct 12, 2007)

*TRB Forum....*

I have been posting on the Rod Rack and the TRB Forum...and to be honest, I feel like most of the time, I am talking to myself !!...:headknock:headknock

There are more lurkers, than posts...like for example :

*4 replies and 25 views.....*

*2 replies and 50 views....*

*QUIT LURKING AND POST !!!!*

*MARYLOU ~~*


----------



## OwenD (Mar 31, 2008)

mlv said:


> I have been posting on the Rod Rack and the TRB Forum...and to be honest, I feel like most of the time, I am talking to myself !!...:headknock:headknock


So Mary,
tell me more about these voices... 

I'd never heard of the Rod Rack, so I'll have a look.


----------



## RJH (Dec 24, 2008)

The whole point of a rod building forum is to dispense help to those who need it. What good is a forum where people have to make artificial posts just to have some traffic? Running around making posts just for the sake of creating traffic is not really doing anything worthwhile for anybody. People will flock to those places where they get the help they need and the others that are not used are really not needed. Just MHO.


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

mlv said:


> I have been posting on the Rod Rack and the TRB Forum...and to be honest, I feel like most of the time, I am talking to myself !!...:headknock:headknock
> 
> There are more lurkers, than posts...like for example :
> 
> ...


 Mary Lou
I check it every day and you, Terry g., Raymond Adams and myself post on it more than anyone else.
Pat


----------



## Raymond Adams (Apr 17, 2008)

RJH said:


> The whole point of a rod building forum is to dispense help to those who need it. What good is a forum where people have to make artificial posts just to have some traffic? Running around making posts just for the sake of creating traffic is not really doing anything worthwhile for anybody. People will flock to those places where they get the help they need and the others that are not used are really not needed. Just MHO.


I agree with part of your statement Rob, (I assume your the same RJH on Bloody Decks?)

To post on any forum just for the sake of typing is of little or no benefit to anyone except maybe the ego of the typist.

That said, any "new" Forum needs to show some traffic and give a visitor a sense that they could learn something or gain some benefit by clicking around and checking it out as well as being confident that if they do register and ask a question, they wont be wasting there time or have to wait forever for a reply.

Some forums are quite specific in their purpose & content and as such traffic can be quite slow or even non-existent from time to time but to say they are not needed it a bit presumptuous.

I thought the TRB "active board" was only accessable by TRB members.


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

Ray
ibelive the rodrack is only acessable by members. I could be wrong. Maybe Terry will post up. He set up both websites. By the way good answer.
Pat


----------



## Pasquale06 (Apr 19, 2009)

I will check it out now.


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

Ray
This RJH guy has sort of ruffled my feathers. He has stated that my standards are not as good as his and he has challenged the validity of our website. I wish he would respond to the private messages that I have sent him. He does not know me, he has not seen my work in person, and he does not have any idea what the Texas Rod Builders are all about. He has not taken the opportunity to find out that the Texas Rod Builders hold rodbuilding classes several times a year or that we donate rods to wounded soldiers, police officers, or firemen. We do all of this free of charge. We do solicite donations but we will continue to provide all of our services whether we receive any donations or not. 
I am sure Mr. RJH is a very nice person and is a wonderful rodbuilder. I hope that he is just misinformed or having a bad day. Hopefully he will acknowledge that there are other good people in the world besides him.
I hope everyone has a wonderful day.
Pat


----------



## venturarodandlure (Feb 14, 2009)

One of the guys on Bloodydecks addressed him as Mr. Kirkman...I think any website can be useful, even if it doesn't get a lot of traffic. Just useful to a smaller group until the word spreads. Thats how these things grow. For my 2 cents worth I like Bloodydecks rod board the most.. It seems to get a fairly diverse group of talented and beginner wrappers. And just like on here it's not hard to tell when someone is starting **** just in their own self interest...


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

I really like bloody decks; those west coast guys are very inovative and informative. I do like 2cool better but that is just me. I think any board that promotes rod building is important. I like rodbuilding .org and the rodguild. Our board may never reach the popularity of these boards that I have mentioned but there is still some good info to be had. I hope all of these boards have continued success.
Pat


----------



## Terry G. (Jul 17, 2006)

Pat, i believe i am the one who should be a bit upset at that statement by our friend Mr. RJH as i am the one who posted the "first" message and whats funny is i REALLY WANTED TO KNOW so i would not double post if i needed a rather quick answer !

I also noticed he didnt even to bother answer the initial question, but thats ok i still respect other peoples opinion weather i like it or not. - 

i dont get over on the"bloody decks" so i dont know what all goes on over there but i have seen enough blood in my life time so i'll just continue in my own way to try and learn this craft when and where i can and let this gentleman go on his way with what he or she believes .

and at this point we should drop this discussion .


----------



## RJH (Dec 24, 2008)

How you fellows read that stuff into my post I will never know.

I know what some like is more of a chat room format, using a forum for daily communication between fishing and rod building buds. Thats fine. Others are strict about sticking to actual rod building topics and information. Thats fine too.

My point is that you can have too many forums for the number of available users out there. Rod building is only so large and the last thing I am going to do is run around to a dozen little used forums posting chit chat just so they can have some traffic. The usefulness of a forum is determined by the quality of information it offers and how many decide to use it. As I said, it is not my decision. Like everything else, the free market decides which ones thrive and which ones slumber.

I have never attacked anyone here or anywhere else. I have a different opinion and since I respect you fellows opinions I see no reason why you cannot respect mine. 

Yes, someone tried to say that because I was from North Carolina that I must be Tom Kirkman. That same person that accused me and a couple others have an agenda that most on Bloody Decks know is quite clear. Photos of my mug are on several fishing and rod building forums. They do not look like Mr. Kirkman at all. But they cannot seem to explain that.

Pat, I was very careful not to come off as attacking you. I saw the photos of the rod you built that man and they are not up to my standards of work. Whats wrong with that? There were several others here that also said you needed to build him a new rod. Why are you not upset with them? I even sent you a PM explaining my comments and assuring you that I was not attempting to belittle you or your work. Then you PM'd me and you replied that I had "smashed the Texas Rod Builders." When? I never mentioned them and know next to nothing about them. I was talking about rod building forums in general, not any particular ones. I really do not understand where all this is coming from.


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

Mr. RJh
You said that our website was useless, you said that my standards are not as good as yours. You said that I did shoddy work. It is in your post. Go back and read your own words. If you cannot see where your words would upset someone then you are a very calloused person. I am not a sloppy rodbuilder. I have been building rods for years with no complaints in fact most of my customers are astonished at how good their rods look..I have built rods for celebrities. I have built rods for fishing guides. I have built rods for a President of the United States. Were all of these people lying to me. Did they throw my rods in the trash? Are you that much better than I am?
You did attack me. You did attack the Texas Rod Builders website. You did attack my integrity and you did belittle me. Read your own words. It is in black and white. There is no way you can deny it. I hope we can work this out and reach some sort of understanding. As of now I am angry with you. I am going to try very hard to get over it. I hope to welcome you as a friend in the future. Please allow me to have a little time to cool off before you post anything else.
Pat


----------



## RJH (Dec 24, 2008)

I have NEVER mentioned the Texas Rod Builders here or anywhere else in ANY form or fashion. I have never alluded to them or their website in any fashion. You are fabricating something that has never happened and never been said by me. I have never mentioned the words "Texas Rod Builders" in any post or in any PM. You are fabricating those statements. I am the one that should be angry.

Here is my post on this subject:

"The whole point of a rod building forum is to dispense help to those who need it. What good is a forum where people have to make artificial posts just to have some traffic? Running around making posts just for the sake of creating traffic is not really doing anything worthwhile for anybody. People will flock to those places where they get the help they need and the others that are not used are really not needed. Just MHO."

Please point out where I "smashed" the Texas Rod Builders. I cannot find any mention of them or their forum in that post. 

I have never attacked you or your work. I stated that our standards in terms of craftsmanship are different. That is not an attack. Again you are fabricating statements that were never made by me.

I have participated here for over a year. I have made about sixty posts here and if you do a search you will find that about every one of them has been an answer to someones questions. I did not come here to get help........I came here to offer help which I have done many times. 

As was pointed out in this thread there are more rod building forums than there are rod builders to use them. I am sure I can find another forum to replace this one on my list.


----------



## Raymond Adams (Apr 17, 2008)

The "Kirkman" insinuation is a joke and a not so funny one as it wasn't meant to be a joke. I know about that agenda and it puts a black eye on the rod building craft.

Fortunately, I see very little if any of that here on 2-Cool.

Pat,
While I did take RJH's comments about forums as being taken from, and maybe directed at the TRB Rod Rack forum, I understand his point. Our direct requests for other TRB members to "post up" could and does look a bit funny from the outside looking in.

I didn't take offence by his comment and I didn't see anything directed at or about the TRB. I'd come unglued and jump with both feet if saw anyone badmouthing the TRB in any way!

I respect his opinion of the work presented in the photos in yesterdays thread and in part I agree with some of whet he said. I don't blame you Pat for being upset because I too took part of what was typed as insinuating that your craftsmanship is not as it should be. (those pix were not very flatering either) 
However, I gave him benefit of the doubt that his typed text wasn't meant as harsh as it sounded.

I don't know RJH and I'm not defending him personally. Just speaking my thoughts & observation


----------



## RJH (Dec 24, 2008)

Raymond, You and I seem to be on the same page. Why Pat came after me and not you is beyond my guess.

My post about the rod building forums was short and sweet and in general. I never once mentioned the Texas Rod Builders or any other group or forum. Any yet words were put into my mouth and I was attacked. Why? There is not a single inflammatory sentence in that post. It was a statement of common sense.

I commented on the photos of Pat's rod. I would say that few objective people would say that specific rod was excellent. I went so far as to send Pat a PM and explain my comments in a friendly manner. His reply, four or them in short order, were to accuse, fabricate and attack me. (Edit - he sent two more in the last hour...same tone and accusations.)

I am the one that should be angry. But I am not. This is not a life or death matter and I do not take these things so seriously. But I can find another forum and already use others where this sort of thing does not take place. I am sorry to have bothered anyone here. I promise not to ever return. Life is too short and too wonderful for this kind of silliness.


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

Ray 
If you will go back and look at RJH post he said "If someone is posting on a website just to be typing" and If no one is using that forum it is useless. True; absolutely true but a new forum needs a little time to catch on.
When RJH is comparing my standards to his standards I can't help but believe that mine are just as good, after all we have not seen any of his work. I did a search and could not find a single picture of his work. Does this guy build rods or does he just lurk on these boards and try to start trouble. Post up. Let us see your work. Let us get some good close up shots of what you can do. Is he any better or is he just a trouble maker?
Can he compare to the great ones like he wants use to believe or is he just a wannabe? Post up Mr. RJH Let's see what you can do. Is your alligator mouth bigger than your kildee ***. Is your mouth writing a check your *** can't cash. Post up Big Guy. Post up or shut up. Get out of my life if you ain't got nothin. I suspect you couldn't build a sandwich much less a custom rod. Post up. let us see what you got.
Pat


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

In my hazy recollection, this is the first time this sort of thing has happened on here. I hate to see it come to this, knowing how sharing we all can be w/ rodbuilding info. I say lets drop it and get on w/ rodbuilding, because that's why we all came here to start with.
Jerry


----------



## Jspencer2004 (Dec 4, 2009)

http://www.bigfishtackle.com/forum/Misc._Fishing_Forums_C2/Rod_Building_F7/


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

RJH
I quit. Go ahead and take the last shot. This is not good for rodbuilding, not good for me, and not good for you. Let's drop it and just agree to disagree. You go ahead and post up, you have one coming.
Pat


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

TexasBullRed said:


> http://www.bigfishtackle.com/forum/Misc._Fishing_Forums_C2/Rod_Building_F7/


Thanks for the link. aaaaaait seems to be a good site.
PAT


----------



## RJH (Dec 24, 2008)

Pat, No thanks. I did none of the things you accused me of. You were the one to make the accusations and fabricate statements about me "smashing" the Texas Rod Builders. You were the one to send multiple angry PM messages to me. I never did any of the things you claim. The fact that you continue to insist that I was talking about the Texas Rod Builders, whom I do not know and have no information on and have never mentioned, speaks volumes.

I hope most can read the tone of my posts and then read yours and see what is what. You are an angry person. I am not. Be well, Have a good day. I am finished here.


----------



## RJH (Dec 24, 2008)

Pat, No thanks. I did none of the things you accused me of. You were the one to make the accusations and fabricate statements about me "smashing" the Texas Rod Builders. You were the one to send multiple angry PM messages to me. I never did any of the things you claim. The fact that you continue to insist that I was talking about the Texas Rod Builders, whom I do not know and have no information on and have never mentioned, speaks volumes.

I hope most can read the tone of my posts and then read yours and see what is what. You are an angry person. I am not. Be well, Have a good day. I am finished here.


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

I hope we can work out our differences. I know you feel one way and I feel another but we are probably both right and both wrong. Let's give it a few days to cool down and if you choose to contact me I will welcome the chance to make amends. If not I understand. I hope you have a wonderful year and I hope everything goes well for you.
Pat


----------



## REP (Feb 2, 2010)

There is no RJH. Never was. This is an avatar for a "real" perrson who's whole purpose is to degrade anyone whose opinions don't match his own. You will never see any of his work - because he doesn't exist.


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

You know Russ, this post that you made is just another example of someone attempting to starting trouble where it's not needed. This thread ended January 6th and you decide now you want to post on it after about five weeks. In my opinion that's just plain ridiculous and the only reason you did this is to stir the pot again.

I don't ever respond to threads that get out of line like this one but after seeing your attempt to start another needless controversy I had to speak up.


----------



## Steve Gardner (Mar 23, 2008)

Visit the rod forum every day. Never heard of the other two.


----------



## RJH (Dec 24, 2008)

There is a search function on this site. Anyone can search under my name and find the help and advice I have offered here to many people. Other than a misunderstanding with Pat I have never had any problem with anybody here nor has anybody here had a problem with me.

I have photos of my rods and myself on other forum photo pages.

This REP guy has been dogging me for half a year. No matter where I go he follows and tries to stir something up. Its best to just ignore him.


----------



## Raymond Adams (Apr 17, 2008)

I agree Rob,

The more he & his buddy yap their traps all they are doing is continuing to give the "club" they belong to a black eye and it's unfortunate too as I have good friends within that club.
See ya next week! 

Oh, wait a minute, your supposed to be a figment of my imagination. I can see you anytime! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Steve Gardner (Mar 23, 2008)

First; Let me say that when responding to this thread the first time. I did not read all the way through, just the beginning couple of responses because I thought it was simply a poll being taken. 

I had not realized it detracted into the controversy it's become till reading Mr. RJH's last reply then out of curiosity or maybe just being a busy body I went back and read the whole thing.

I would have to say I was saddened by most of it and like Mr. Dupre, normally would not have posted the first time if I had taken the time to read it through.

Yes Mr. RJH your comments although maybe not meant to be, came across as abrasive. An in Pat's shoes I to may have taken offence.

Pat your replies were definitely abrasive and offensive.

 I'm an unbiased outsider here and am not taking sides; only stating my experience from reading the thread. At this point I think you both could or should agree to misunderstanding, Misspoken, and miss placed words. Except the mutual responsibility in it, and move on.

I also think that Mr. Dupre's comment is about as truthful a statement as has been made concerning stirring up trouble (for what ever agenda) on the whole thread

Russ there was no need for that type of needless and untruthful ****, or for you to try and stir up trouble by making false accusations, regardless of the reason or agenda.

And so you or anyone one else interested, will know that RJH (Mr. Rob Hale) is indeed a real person and can recognize him, so if you wish to meat and shake Hands at the EXPO I have posted a picture of him from another board. 
http://www.rodbuilding.org/photopost/showphoto.php/photo/10349/cat/500/page/1


----------



## REP (Feb 2, 2010)

Lance Dupre said:


> You know Russ, this post that you made is just another example of someone attempting to starting trouble where it's not needed. This thread ended January 6th and you decide now you want to post on it after about five weeks. In my opinion that's just plain ridiculous and the only reason you did this is to stir the pot again.
> 
> I don't ever respond to threads that get out of line like this one but after seeing your attempt to start another needless controversy I had to speak up.


Hi, Lance, glad I could provide some entertainment for ya. I post when I have the chance. Sorry if the delay was a bother. Doesn't change what I said though. A simple, honest question was literally taken over by two of the "usual suspects" and deteriorated into - well, "posting just to hear themselves talk" (a paraphrase). And of course the inevitable personal attacks, including Steve's. Seems like hardly anyone except Steve could get a word in edgewise after they started. In fact I think a lot of people who would have otherwise posted to this thread got put off enough that they just avoided it.

Steve, apparently I'm wrong about there being an actual RJH. Hope you don't mind if I don't take you up on your invitation for a meet & greet. You see, like many others who come to these "little" BBS's, I want to learn something about rodbuilding, or share something about rodbuilding. What I learned from this particular thread certainly wasn't profitable in terms of rodbuilding, or in the art of "interpersonal relationships", either.

On the other hand, Lance, hope you are well and still providing your excellent rods and supplies.

Uncle Russ
Calico Creek Rods


----------



## Murphup (Feb 16, 2010)

As one of the original one hundred members of the Custom Rod Builders Guild I would like to apologize to board users here for one of our own. Mr. REP and a choice few others have contributed to establishing a bad public image for us which is not deserved by most of our members or the organization as a whole.

The organization is run by a handful of people who were elected by only a small number of members present at a regional event. We do NOT have membership wide elections and have not had such a thing for many years now. Because of this most of the poor relations we have had are being fostered by just a small handful of people. Please do not hold it against all CRBG members...........we are individuals without a voice and most only want to build rods and enjoy ourselves.

Mr. REP may be a BOD member of our organization but his views are his own personal views and should not be seen as being the views or opinions of the entire membership. Most members joined for the ability to obtain information or get the revamped Rodcrafters Journal. The general membership did not authorize the BOD to understake false lawsuits or badmouth anyone or to use any rod building board in the way a few members are using this one and some others. Most of us are just average rod builders like yourselves and we no more approve of this type behavior any more than any of you do. So please do not lump all CRBG members in with just a few people like this. Thanks for hearing me out.

Bob Murphy
CRBG #56


----------



## oldguy (Jul 8, 2009)

OK you guys have thrust the sword into my heart MaryLou considering that i do post frequently on the board.


----------



## REP (Feb 2, 2010)

Murphup said:


> As one of the original one hundred members of the Custom Rod Builders Guild I would like to apologize to board users here for one of our own. Mr. REP and a choice few others have contributed to establishing a bad public image for us which is not deserved by most of our members or the organization as a whole.
> 
> The organization is run by a handful of people who were elected by only a small number of members present at a regional event. We do NOT have membership wide elections and have not had such a thing for many years now. Because of this most of the poor relations we have had are being fostered by just a small handful of people. Please do not hold it against all CRBG members...........we are individuals without a voice and most only want to build rods and enjoy ourselves.
> 
> ...


Hey Bob, don't know ya but from your low number I'd say you surely have been around the Guild a long time. I actually agree with you about much of what you said above, but not all of it - but I'll not belabour that here, except for one thing: wish you had your facts straight when you said I was a BOD member. I have never been a BOD member, am not now, and never will be - I have a real job and then we build rods as a second business and I actually have a life outside all of that and outside the BBS's so there's no time, and I have no interest in it either. If I want to apologize for something, I'll do it myself, thank you.

Actually, all I ever wanted to do was build rods. I didn't start this mess, and neither did you, and there's probably no way for us to fix it - unless, of course, you want to get on the BOD yourself and do something constructive to change things. As for me, I write for the Guild magazine to try to help other folks build rods. That's the best I can do.

How 'bout you?

Uncle Russ
Calico Creek Rods


----------

